# S&w Taurus 40 cal pt101



## GEEKY725 (Jun 13, 2021)

What upper slide and Barrel compatible with


----------



## GEEKY725 (Jun 13, 2021)

For a smith and Wesson 40cal pt101


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

This is a Taurus made gun, S&W had nothing to do with it. The caliber is called .40S&W because S&W developed the round but that's all.
The gun is a copy of the Beretta 96. It's a good gun and has a good reputation. If you are looking to replace the slide and barrel you need to look for Taurus parts. Sometimes you can find stuff like that on Ebay, there's also a site called gunparts.com. You might check in with a good gun store and see if they can help you.


----------

